
I want to get unplugged for 1 year (365 days) - pp13
Lately it seems I been making myself inundated with too much information.  Whenever I need to procrastinate, I will find myself web surfing or needing to read something.  I find myself, losing the ability to focus, think creatively, and be able to critically think effective.  It's like ideas are put into my head from surfing various websites and discussions.<p>I want to do an experiment to see what it's like to be unplugged for 1 year.  Of course I realize I can't be unplugged from everything.  But I want to at least do the following.<p>1.)Stop reading online news and browsing social news sites.<p>2.)Stop going to any website, if it's not a website to either check my mail, pay my bills, or have a question that I already have answered.<p>3.)Not buy an new electronic devices/toys, and not keep up with, same old when is this new gizmo coming out.<p>4.)Not download/purchase any new software apps, music, etc.<p>5.)Not try to research any new programming/database/web app technologies.<p>6.)Not reading any books or magazines, unless they are direct reference materials for some problem I am trying to solve.<p>However I do want to<p>1.)Keep up with my fitness goals.  I use GymGoal for the iPhone, it's the best app I have found that works for me for body building.<p>2.)Really learn the technologies I am interested now.  Learn it so well I can start pointing out the flaws in each tool.
iOS Development, NoSql Databases (Redis,Hbase,MongoDb, and Cassandra),learning Ruby,Python,C,C++,erlang,javascript,x86 and arm assembly, truly well, build a web app using ROR and NodeJS, and build and server on local machines as well as the cloud.<p>3.)Keeping up with/maintaining and building upon , relationships that I already have with friends and family.<p>4.)Using whatever tools/software I have to the fullest,learning the minute details of each.<p>This for me will be an exercise in not only self control, but also how my view of the world will change if it does so.<p>I want thoughts to come to my head naturally; not being spoon feed through blogs, social web sites.<p>So I will keep track of this every day. I will bookmark this post and pretty much update for 1 year, every day.<p>----------------------------<p>Day 0:
======
pp13
So day 0, went to the gym. Paid all my bills online. Gonna read Beej's guide
to networking (<http://beej.us/guide/bgnet/output/html/multipage/index.html>).
Write some networking programs using C.

Objective is focus, so I will keep at the C networking, until I have some cool
app from it.

